

Ask HN: HN not accepting YouTube links any more? - mgcreed

I cant seem to submit videos from YouTube any more. Is that a new thing?
======
pg
Nothing has changed. What happens when you submit one?

~~~
mgcreed
says, stop trying to spam us. Tried submitting other links and no prob though.
This is the link i was trying to submit:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIFYPQjYhv8>

~~~
pg
Oops, somehow YouTube got marked as a spam site. It's fixed now.

